# Social Group Ride Sunday 9/19



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

Just mapped a ride I will be doing with some friends Sunday. Around 51 miles and 3k of climbing. Pace will be social 17-21mph with regroups after climbs and rolling regroups after longer downhill sections. Anyone is welcome to join us, or feel free to ask any questions.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/san-jose/237128465850718392

Chris


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

I might join you, what time?


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

Probably meeting around 9 try to be rolling by 9:30... I'll confirm a time today but I am pretty sure thats what it will be...

Chris


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

So anyone else up for a ride?

Chris


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Man you just missed out on my 6.5 hour suffer fest


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The 'social ride' part is suspect.


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

francois said:


> The 'social ride' part is suspect.


Ride will be social for sure... Try and make it over. My place 9-9:15... I might take a Saratoga Loop on the mountain bike after that might not be too social...:thumbsup: 

Chris


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Just getting back from Yosemite, but that would have been a nice ride. Hicks and Metcalf in one ride is some nice climbing!


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

Awesome ride... Kept it social most of the time...  The climbs were every man for himself... Ended up adding my Tarasita Climb going over Kennedy. One of the guys had a computer to give us the grade... 3/4 a mile 17-22% the 22% comes at the last wall to the dead end. Then we added Umanum to the hicks climb making that just that much worse. They have fixed the road a bit so its not as bad coming down. At one point I got out front and started setting a pace not paying attention and I got yelled at because I had taken us to around 27mph. Finished with a bit of juice left in the tank so I went for a mountain bike ride after... Weather almost got us... Light mist for about 30 min. then it went away.

Chris


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

WaitWienie said:


> I got yelled at because I had taken us to around 27mph.
> 
> Chris



Warning to all, Chris's definition of social means " I beat your brains in" 

Still people should go and test themselves but you are warned


----------

